
Jason Scott: Preserving Our Digital Pre-History - phsr
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001309.html
======
jacquesm
If you pledge money to Archiveteam please pledge some to archive.org as well,
they have a substantial workload there and could really use the money. They're
less 'glamorous' but they are certainly in for the long haul. And they've done
as much or more than anybody else to make this happen.

------
mcantor
I pledged $25. I love these types of things... this reminds me of Corey
Haines' "journeyman programmer" donation drive
(<http://pledgie.com/campaigns/5917>), as well as the Ruby Mendicant
initiative (<http://rubymendicant.wikidot.com/proposal>). The community has
such power!

